# Demonitzar / Dimonitzar



## Churchil

Bon dia! Us volia demanar qual d'aquestes dues opcions feu servir, perquè als diccionaris tansols n'está reconeguda una, la primera, i jo fins ara em pensava que es deia com la segona. 

Tanmateix, en aquest cas el diccionari no indica pas la procedència del mot: *Demonitzar*. Suposo que vindrà de "*dèmon*" i no pas de "*dimoni*".

Tenia curiositat per saber si els catalanoparlants coneixíeu aquest matís i que cal posar "_e_" en comptes de "_i_" amb la possible confusió deguda al substantiu vulgar que serveix de referència.


----------



## Lurrezko

En el meu ús, *demonitzar*, amb e: emparentada amb dimoni, no pas amb dèmon, que d'altra banda és una paraula d'un ús restringidíssim. De fet, *dimoni* és l'única paraula d'aquest camp semàntic que porta una i inicial: demoníac, demonologia, etc.

Salut


----------



## Harosn

No és l'únic cas en què a la mateixa arrel lèxica hi ha canvis "arbitraris". I en concret aquest de la 'i' i la 'e' és prou freqüent, per exemple en el verb v*i*ndre/v*e*nir es diu "v*i*ndràs", "hem v*i*ngut" o "jo v*i*nc" però "v*e*nim" i "tu v*é*ns".

per acabar, jo diria que "dimonitzar" no ho trobaria bé cap catalanoparlant.


----------



## ampurdan

Suposo que "dimoni" ens ve per la via del llatí vulgar i ha sofert tota l'evolució de la llengua amb el llenguatge familiar i en canvi "demonitzar", "demoníac", "demonologia" són directament manlleus del llatí eclesiàstic.


----------



## Churchil

Moltes gràcies per les vostres respostes.


----------



## Ssola

Lurrezko said:


> En el meu ús, *demonitzar*, amb e: emparentada amb dimoni, no pas amb dèmon, que d'altra banda és una paraula d'un ús restringidíssim. De fet, *dimoni* és l'única paraula d'aquest camp semàntic que porta una i inicial: demoníac, demonologia, etc.
> 
> Salut



També tenim endimoniat.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ssola said:


> També tenim endimoniat.



Tens tota la raó, no havia caigut.

Salut


----------



## Navel

Ací és endimoniar


----------



## germanbz

Navel said:


> Ací és endimoniar



Jo soc també "d'ací" i no estic totalment d'acord amb eixa afirmació.

Per a mi:

endimoniar = vore's invaït per dimonis (per a mi té un caràcter més bé religiòs o utilitzat dins eixe context)

demonitzar = clavar a algú una culpabilitat general per alguna cosa feta, fins al punt de considerar que qualsevol cosa que faça estarà mal.


----------

